# safari room



## gal99n (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi can anyone tell me whether or not it is safe to use the gas water heater and gas heating system on a bolero 680fb whilst the safari room is in place as the exhaust for the gas system is on that side. also could any one explain to me how the electric heating system works, the van is a2009 model


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

gal99n

Not too sure about the Safari room question but if your boiler is the same one I had in the Ace Airstream 680FB Ive attached a picture of the controls for the Truma unit.

If you just want electric heating turn the knob on the energy source to the one or two bar electric symbols. Then turn the operating mode knob to the with or without hot water symbol.

The room temperature knob is your thermostat for ....you've guessed it

Cheers


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Not 100% about the boiler though i am corgi regd but not LPG. think you probably come under the 7kw like a gas fire in your lounge under 7kw does not need extra ventilation as there is sufficient adventitious ventilation (draughts) to keep it safe but worth checking for peace of mind


----------

